# Pudzianowski v Kawaguchi @ KWS III *SPOILERS*



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

An interesting display here, Mariusz showed once again that his striking is fast-paced, explosive, aggressive, and completely undisciplined. Despite his lack of technique, he spends so much time striking that his opponent can't even get a punch in edgewise. However, this isn't exactly new, he showed this in his first fight.

One thing we saw from him that we haven't seen before was wrestling. He said he'd been training his wrestling nonstop and it shows. He scored several takedowns, both clinch and shoot, and displayed an ability to move fairly easily to half guard from full. Unfortunately, we saw very little else from him on the ground, there were no attempts at submissions and very little ground and pound. He was stood up multiple times for inactivity. He also didn't seem to understand how to pass the guard, either that or he simply didn't want to because he skipped several easy opportunities. 

His opponent spent most of the fight holding on for dear life, on the feet he was getting battered or clinched against the ropes, and on the ground he was on his back the whole time. I think the only damage he did to Mariusz was a couple of leg kicks.

That said, the fact that Mariusz was unable to finish, or indeed inflict any more visible damage on Kawaguchi than a bloody nose, indicates that a smaller, weaker fighter with more experience can still pose a challenge to Mariusz simply because he is so new to the sport. At this point, Brock would smash him. On the other hand, the fact that they went ten minutes and Mariusz looked strong and aggressive at the end demonstrates that he does indeed have a deep gas tank, despite some people's doubts.

At this point in his career Sylvia is a good choice for Mariusz. Tim is a difficult guy to grapple with- he may not be much of a submission threat, but has been able to survive with some of the best HW grapplers out there. And if anyone's striking will give Mariusz fits it will be Sylvia's plodding rangy attacks. I look forward to this next test.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Pudz won a two round decision that I thought could very well have been a draw. I love Mariusz' agressiveness but not much else. Whenever he got his opponent to the ground he rarely showed any type of finishing skills. 

Kawaguchi was pretty successful on the ground at maintaining wrist control. And Kawaguchi demonstrated Mariusz obvious vulnerability to leg kicks. If Kawaguchi had better mobility and TDD he could have tooled Mariusz.

I personally had hopes that Mariusz could eventually become a somewhat respectable fighter. After this fight I just don't see that happening.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks! :thumb02: , will update that vbookie nobody bet on. heh.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

FrodoFraggins said:


> Pudz won a two round decision that I thought could very well have been a draw. I love Mariusz' agressiveness but not much else. Whenever he got his opponent to the ground he rarely showed any type of finishing skills.
> 
> Kawaguchi was pretty successful on the ground at maintaining wrist control. And Kawaguchi demonstrated Mariusz obvious vulnerability to leg kicks. If Kawaguchi had better mobility and TDD he could have tooled Mariusz.
> 
> I personally had hopes that Mariusz could eventually become a somewhat respectable fighter. After this fight I just don't see that happening.


I think Draw is a little farfetched. It was a lackluster win but to me the victor was obvious. Mariusz did more damage and controlled the action.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

HexRei said:


> I think Draw is a little farfetched. It was a lackluster win but to me the victor was obvious. Mariusz did more damage and controlled the action.


I agree Pudz won both of those rounds but started gasing in the second, Timmy should be a different fight.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

More of the same we saw in the first fight. Yeah, big strong guy who is faster than you'd expect for his size. That is the good news. The bad news is pretty bad though, his technique is just appallingly, laughably bad. He won that fight but even washed up Timmy that showed up against Mercer will give this guy problems. If Sylvia resembles his pre Mercer self in any way he'll completely school this guy.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I think Draw is a little farfetched. It was a lackluster win but to me the victor was obvious. Mariusz did more damage and controlled the action.


Mariusz won the first but lost the second in my opinion. He also likely would have lost a third round. 

Now if the voting was based on the fight in total I'd agree Mariusz won. I have no idea how they decided as they didn't announce vote scores.

Regardless I'm ready to announce this guy as a total bust.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Cannot wait to see Sylvia tool Pudz standing.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, Sylvia shouldnt have much trouble with this dude. The Pudz hype train is about to reach a halt.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I have to agree. Sylvia is too good in all aspects and Mariusz has only strength on his side. Still I'm going to be watching


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

When Pudz was in the guard he seemed gassed 2 mins into the first he just kinda layed there


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

AS disappointed as I was in Mariusz tonight, I'm not exactly sold on Silvia at this point. Although I didn't see his fight after the Mercer loss.

I don't dislike Sylvia, but I'd like to see Mariusz win just to keep the freak train running.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I liked him in this fight. 

But his hands seem goddamn slow to me. But with his brutal power he could wrestle the crap out of some fools.

I think against timmy he'll get tooled standing, but I think he might be able to get it to the ground and wear fat timmy down and win a UD.

If it remains standing... timmy gonna own him.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He is gonna eat a shit load of punches if he stands with Timmah for any period of time. His stand up is retarded bad.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Wow, Sylvia shouldnt have much trouble with this dude. The Pudz hype train is about to reach a halt.


ill still be riding it if he loses, i have been a fan of his for a while now


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

M_D said:


> ill still be riding it if he loses, i have been a fan of his for a while now


Im a big fan of his lifting cars and safes and whatever else he can get his hands on. Ill be a big fan of his in mma if he becomes successful against real competition.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> He is gonna eat a shit load of punches if he stands with Timmah for any period of time. His stand up is retarded bad.


Im not sure there is a word for his stand up. I mean ive seen worse, but its pretty bad.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Im not sure there is a word for his stand up. I mean ive seen worse, but its pretty bad.


His arms are so damn big, i cant imagine him being able to keep his defense up after the first round with Timmah. If Timmah pushes there fight into the second round, Pudz head is gonna become a heavy bag. Just my prediction.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Im not sure there is a word for his stand up. I mean ive seen worse, but its pretty bad.


Does Pissed-Off-Gorilla-Kong-Slamfist-Hammertime work?

I mean he just rushes people and swings for the fences with his arms that are the size of small children. There's little to no technical skill, he's pretty much Bob Sapp with a gas tank.

Pudz's defense is pretty awful as well, his chin was sticking straight up and his hands were coming from his hips. I'm not sure how good his chin is but I think that people could have a hard time knocking him out because of how massive his neck is. It'd have to be hard to get torque on that thing. 

I have a feeling that he might run through Sylvia's punches and just maul him to the ground. He might not be able to do much but the possibility of him getting a decision win is pretty good.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I hate to sound negative, but I actually thought his standup looked worse in this fight than his first one. He's probably been focusing more on improving his wrestling since that's where his strength will benefit him the most, but man, as soon as he fights someone who actually hits back, I won't be surprised if he'll get in a lot of trouble really fast.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Pretty poor fight but the freakshow intrigues me a lot. Lot it continue i say!


----------

